# Sticky  Kaffelogic Nano 7 Benchtop Coffee Roaster: Manufacturers Thread



## Kaffelogic

Kaffelogic Nano 7: Now on Kickstarter!

The Team here at Kaffelogic are very pleased to announce that we are now live on Kickstarter across UK and Ireland, Europe and Asia. Click below for more information and details about how you can now obtain your very own Kaffelogic via the campaign. And for those North American and Japanese customers, we havnt forgotten about you, a second campaign is anticipated with your own voltage version around mid 2021.

More importantly we have opened this thread to provide information and a forum for you to ask any questions about Kaffelogic.

Kaffelogic has been available in New Zealand and Australia for 2 years now. In effect, these markets have been our testing grounds where we have been able to fine tune the product to be the excellent roaster it is. We now have over 500 users roasting on the Kaffelogic with some amazing results, so there are plenty of reviews for you to make your own mind up about how good Kaffelogic really is. We have happy users from competitive baristas to top roasters as well as novice home users who have never roasted coffee before. Our customers are finding the batch size perfect for sample roasting and general home user supply whilst our Studio profiling software is opening up huge possibilities all users, especially commercial roasters.

We will talk about many of our features in posts to come. Feel free to ask questions here, or pop onto our website to explore the many great features that Kaffelogic has. Or find our 'user community' and 'user facebook group' to hook up with customers who are using the product, don't just take word for it!

We look forward to your comments and questions.

Many thanks, Chris, John, Wayne and the rest of the Kaffelogic team.


----------



## mathof

How do you avoid the "traditional five-day rest period"? With my Ikawa Home, I need to wait about ten days before espresso flavours reach their potential.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

mathof said:


> How do you avoid the "traditional five-day rest period"? With my Ikawa Home, I need to wait about ten days before espresso flavours reach their potential.


 I'd be interested in know this too. I've tried GeneCafe, Sandbox Smart, Breadmaker... And they all require a good 5-7 rest at least, to the point that it's, to me at least, undrinkable - it's a very yeasty, grassy flavour if I don't rest. I also wonder how come, when we order from the pros, it doesn't need to rest that much. (i.e.: If I order a coffee roasted today from a roaster and drink it tomorrow, it's perfectly fine. It doesn't taste yeasty or grassy to me).


----------



## Kaffelogic

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'd be interested in know this too. I've tried GeneCafe, Sandbox Smart, Breadmaker... And they all require a good 5-7 rest at least, to the point that it's, to me at least, undrinkable - it's a very yeasty, grassy flavour if I don't rest. I also wonder how come, when we order from the pros, it doesn't need to rest that much. (i.e.: If I order a coffee roasted today from a roaster and drink it tomorrow, it's perfectly fine. It doesn't taste yeasty or grassy to me).


 Hi Guys, thanks for you comments. Pop onto our website then select blog and you will see a discussion paper around our RTD profiles and the work we've done over many, many months to achieve these results. The precise nature to the Kaffelofic control system combined with the OS within our Studio software is the key.

Please do have a read of our blog on the subject and don't hesitate to make contact with our support team if you want further insights.

Cheers and thanks

John


----------



## Kaffelogic

*KAFEELOGIC NANO 7, BENCHTOP COFFEE ROASTER: *

A history of the product and the people behind it.

Kaffelogic was designed and developed by Chris Hilder, a software developer from Dunedin, New Zealand. A coffee lover, Chris became frustrated with the lack of quality consistency of supermarket coffee. He started home roasting as many do, on a popcorn maker, but with very mixed results which further added to his frustrations. He realised that to produce the results he wanted he must develop a roast control system and software to drive it. The Kaffelogic Nano7 was born but it's heart and soul is the Studio roast profiling software. This is what really sets the Kaffelogic apart from any other roaster in it price bracket.

Fast forward 5 years and Kaffelogic has completed further development work, product and performance validation, established a high tech production facility based in Christchurch, and gathered a professional business team of coffee industry experts with big plans to bring Kaffelogic to the world. Part of this methodology has been to establish sales in our NZ and Aus test markets, as well as a select number of global 'Beta Testers' to further trial the product. The has resulted in over 500 kaffelogics being in use around the globe today.

March 2021 has brought about the official launch of Kaffelogic into UK/ Ireland, Europe and Asia with our 220-230volt version. A further campaign to launch a 100-120volt version for Nth America and Japan is planned for mid 2021.

What are our plans post Kickstarter regarding sales and service? Be assured that you will, in time, have a sales and service agent close to you. All Kickstarter customers will be well looked after by our customer service team until we have local appointments confirmed. Covid has certainly slowed this process.

How to purchase NOW? Just back our Kickstarter project at this address: 

Check out our campaign page for more information or at our website , 

Many thanks

John


----------



## Kaffelogic

*KAFFELOGIC UPDATE*

Hi Everyone

Well our Kickstarter campaign has finished and whilst we didnt quite reach our target, the response from backers in the UK, Ireland and Europe has been fantastic. The good news is we are proceeding with our launch into global markets regardless. All Kickstarter Backers have been emailed an offer to pre-order their Kaffelogic at the Kickstarter price level they secured. We are pleased to say that after 2 days the response has been overwhelming.

So, we are now opening up pre-orders to everyone. You can pop onto to order your new Nano 7e machine complete with CE approval. The price is NZ $1400.00 plus a heavily subsidised shipping cost of NZ$50.00.

Our production run for pre-orders is commencing in 2-3 weeks and we will start shipping of units in June so it will be first in first served. We will be scheduling another stock build for July with shipping in August so those who miss this first pre-order will be including in the second round of production.

In other news, we anticipate making announcements regarding long term distribution partnerships within UK and Europe within the next 2-3 weeks. This will mean a local business to assist with all after sales service, parts supply, tech support etc. In addition to this our NZ team will always be close at hand for all customers needing support. As a business we are extremely focused on customer support, and our track record backs this up. So be assured that our support team is there to answer any questions no matter how basic or complicated.

Its taken us a while but we are finally able to supply this wonderful product internationally so we thanks everyone for their patience. As a small business deep in the South Pacific under the cloud that Covid has presented, it has been a challenge to get us to where we are today. However, in many ways Covid has brought our community closer together proving that every cloud can indeed have that silver lining!

If anyone has any questions regarding Kaffelogic, its features or otherwise, please direct these to or pop a question up here.

I will keep posting updates here to keep everyone informed.

Best Wishes from New Zealand

John, Chris, Wayne and the rest of the Kaffelogic Team.

View attachment Kaffelogic_nano7_resized 2.jpg


----------



## Kaffelogic

*UK UPDATE: Now available to purchase*

We are pleased to be finalising our agreement to commence a partnership in the UK to distribute Kaffelogic and provide after sales service etc. An announcement will be made in the next few weeks.

In the meantime we are taking orders to supply Kaffelogic direct from factory until distribution is confirmed. Any warranty, after sales service will transfer to our distributor once they are fully set up, in the meantime our support team are available at all times.

Our next production build will commence mid May with deliveries from this batch occurring in throughout June. This batch is nearly sold out so please get your orders in if you wish to have your Kaffelogic delivered from this batch. Our next production is scheduled for Mid/ Late June with dispatch occurring throughout July.

You may purchase your Kaffelogic here: 

Other good places to check out Kaffelogic are:

*Kaffelogic Users Facebook page:* This is growing every week with new users joining. A great place to check in and see what other users are doing or to ask questions.

*Kaffelogic Community Page:* There is plenty of valuable information and subject threads here. Register to engage directly or start your own subject matter thread.

*Kaffelogic Support Page:* You will find everything from manuals, Studio software downloads and updates, manuals etc. Note: Even if you don't currently own a Kaffelogic you are able to download Kaffelogic Studio Profiling Software to get a feels for its great features.

Kaffelogic Blog: Check out our blog section, some really interesting content that provides greater insights into the detail behind the product.

As always please dont hesitate to contact us at or should you have ANY questions for any of our team.

All the best from the KL Team


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Is Jericho coffee traders the authorised reseller for the UK?

https://www.jerichocoffeetraders.com/products/kaffelogic-nano-7e-air-roaster?variant=39365487525997

The reselling price (currently sold out) is just over £1k.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Has anyone ordered or have a Kaffelogic Nano7 in the UK? If so, how are you finding it?


----------



## Kaffelogic

Hi everyone, please find below an update on Kaffelogic availability in the UK.

Firstly we have a growing community of users in the UK despite so I am sure the will be plenty of experiences to share. A good place to go for user experiences is the Kaffelogic user group, here is the link. 

Secondly, higher than expected demand coupled with production delays has meant we had to delay appointing a UK distributor until we were able to supply machines. We are now close to being able to supply demand around the globe with the recent decision to commission our own factory in Dunedin to compliment our contract manufacture facility. This will allow us to scale our production capabilities to suit expected demand into 2022 and beyond.

With regards to the UK distributor we will be formerly announcing the appointment of a UK based representative who will carry stock of Kaffelogic for local delivery. Customers will be able to order via our online store which will have a GBP section. We will be sending stock up in the coming weeks so hopefully these will arrive before Christmas.

In the meantime customers can order Kaffelogic via our online shop at for dispatch ex New Zealand, we currently have a special price and subsidised freight of NZ$1450.00 (including shipping) ex factory, NZ. With a current batch of machines about to start production, we expect to be in a position to start dispatching orders by the 2nd week of December.

Lastly, some of you may have heard the news that Kaffelogic has made a big impact at the recent World Coffee Championships held in Milan. Coffee roasted on Kaffelogic by Matt Winton (Switzerland) won the Brewers Cup world title, an achievement that has blown us away and really does prove that Kaffelogic is one of the best roasters around for home users or professionals at the highest level. Further to this Martin Shabaya (Kenya) used coffee roasted on Kaffelogic for his milk coffee routine and earned a 5th place in the Barista Championship event. These competitors have been using Kaffelogic in recent months as their preferred roaster for various reasons including roast quality, reliable consistency and the ability to fine tune taste profiles on Studio software that comes with every Kaffelogic. For the home user this means all the features that the professionals use are available for them to explore, there is no extra cost or subscription to pay for after their purchase.

Matt's instagram post explains the journey he went on with Kaffelogic to earn his World Title is worth a read:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV95D4rsllE/

Now that we have a way forward in the UK and Europe, we have re-activated our UK Coffee Forum advertising account, meaning we can start posting on this thread again to keep you up to date with news. However this can also be achieved by subscribing to our newsletters here 

In the meantime, I will be introducing our UK representative to you in the next week or so, someone who knows Kaffelogic inside out!

Many thanks and don't hesitate to ask any questions here or contact us direct on 

John

Co-founder/ Director


----------



## terio

I've never used a Kaffelogic, but the roaster I use out here in NZ does all his sample roasting on one and often gives me some of those samples. I've had some incredible coffees that have been roasted from it. I can't speak for any usability, but the quality of the roasts seem to be superb.


----------



## Kaffelogic

Thanks Terio, who is your roaster out here??


----------



## Kaffelogic

Unboxing Kaffelogic:


----------



## terio

The roaster is Charlie at Little Drum in the Mount.


----------



## Kaffelogic

terio said:


> The roaster is Charlie at Little Drum in the Mount.


 Brilliant, I know Charlie from a while back! And a lovely place to be roasting coffee!


----------



## Kaffelogic

Our Kaffelogic Community Forum is a great place to engage, ask questions and learn more about the intricacies of the product. 

And the Kaffelogic Facebook User page is another place to interact with other users around the world. 

Or you can keep an eye on news from us by subscribing to our newsletter at.


----------



## Kaffelogic

Keep up with the latest Kaffelogic news by subscribing to our Newsletter at . Latest news includes the new chaff collector progress and some detail around the exciting new add-on feature we call BOOST. This new add-on allows the user to almost double the current batch capacity from 120gms to 200gms. Software is included so that the user can select from 3 (or 4) capacity modes from the menu button, which will apply algorithm's to modify the selected profile to roast with the same result as the default (default profiles will remain at 100-120gms) The 3 (or 4) batch sizes will be 50-60gms, 100-120gm, 180-200gms (and perhaps 140-150gms) 

And to check out our Indiegogo campaign about to launch later in June, check this out.... 

Happy Roasting,

Team Kaffelogic


----------

